# sr20de ecu in a ga16de



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Is it possible to use the sr20de ecu on a ga16de if so what will be the results? will it dump to much fuel in the little ga if so can i use this to my advantage when turboin the ga16de?


----------



## PSr_SEX-R (Feb 1, 2005)

OverTake said:


> Is it possible to use the sr20de ecu on a ga16de if so what will be the results? will it dump to much fuel in the little ga if so can i use this to my advantage when turboin the ga16de?


NO!!!!! you have to send it to JWT to get it reprogramed. cost $500+. we shouldnt have to explain why. thats like taking a ecu from a honda and sticking it in a chevette. just because its a nissan dosent mean all parts are interchangeable. oh yeah ill say it before anyone else gets to SEARCH. also what does this have to do with forced induction?!
go to this web site Jim Wolf Technology website

sorry if i come across mean but someone gots to teach you a lesson boy!!


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I saw the jwt ecu but its kinda off my budget, I was searching for an alternative.


----------



## injected101 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes you can use a sr20 ecu on a Ga16, you just have to use the ECU, injectors and AFM.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

o for real, Will it deliver more fuel, enough to boost 8 pounds?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

injected101 said:


> Yes you can use a sr20 ecu on a Ga16, you just have to use the ECU, injectors and AFM.


You do realize that the GA16 in the B13 and B14 have VTC on the intake cam and that the SR20 ECU has NO provision for this? 

Do not use this as a half ass band aid method of getting your car to run. At the minimum use 370cc injectors and an SAFC. And also you should not be asking if it can support 8 PSI of boost. you should have a target horsepower and choose the MAF and injectors based on that.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

well, wes is right. SO what i've done it i went withthe stock ecu with a greddy fuel management system. Estimate question. I want 230 bhp. But how mush will 8 Psi get me with the Fuel system, Greddy T3/T4 turbo charger, 300 zx injectors, custom manifold, 3" down pipe, and a HKS Exhaust, Stock Eclipse Intercooler, Stock Eclipse BOV?


----------

